# Eclpise 3.1 M5a und Doc/API Anbindung



## Griffin (1. Mrz 2005)

HI,

damit ich die Features von Java5 ohne Gemecker von Eclipse benutzen kann, hab ich mir die Version 3.1 M5a geholt. Es funzt auch alles einwandfrei, bis auf die Tatsache, dass er mir die API nicht annimmt. Heißt:
Mit Eclipse 3.0.1 hat er mir, wenn ich mit der Maus auf eine Klasse im Quellcode gezeigt habe, alle Informationen aus der API mit angezeigt (Beschreibung, Parameter, Returns).
Jetzt macht er das nicht mehr. Ich habe direkt auf den Ordner mit der index.html der API gelinkt. Aber der tut so als wäre es nicht da. Stelle ich aber die URL von sun.com ein mit der Online API findet er das ohne Probleme. Aber ich kann doch nicht ständig online sein nur um mir das anzeigen zu lassen?
Oder muss ich, weil die Daten auf meinenm Rechner sind, irgendwas anders einstellen? Oder muss ich die docs packen (zippen)?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14689


----------



## Griffin (1. Mrz 2005)

Danke, der Tipp von 0xdeadbeef hat wunderbar funktioniert, ist aber in der Tat umständlich.  :roll: 



			
				0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit die Tooltips angezeigt werden, muß Eclipse auf den Quelltext zugreifen können, um die JavaDoc-Kommentare parsen zu können. Bei eigenen Klassen geht das daher sofort, bei den Standardlibraries muß man den Pfad auf das Zip mit den Quelltexten IMHO leider manuell einstellen:
> 
> Window->Preferences->Java->Installed JREs - dann "Edit"-Button anklicken.
> 
> ...


----------

